# War on Steroids Attacks the Sports Supplement Industry



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

War on Steroids Attacks the Sports Supplement Industry by Millard Baker The CBS Early Show investigated anabolic steroid use by high school athletes in Louisiana on March 17-18, 2009. The investigative report by CBS News correspondent Kelly Cobiella targeted two sports supplement products identified as Genetic Edge Technologies Tren-250 and Tri-City Chemicals Xtreme Tren. Cobiella [...]

*Read More...*


----------

